# State Nomination for NSW Approved Waiting for EOI(190) Invitation



## movien (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello,


First of all I am extremely happy that my NSW nomination has been accepted on December 14/12/12. Unfortunately I couldn't provide any EOI reference while applying for NSW SS. After receiving the approval letter from NSW, they had asked me to register for EOI and email them the reference number so that they can able to invite me for 190. As I had done the required by sending my EOI reference number to NSW through email on 02/01/13. I am still waiting for the invitation.However, I called NSW today and spoke with one of their staff about my invitation process. what they said is that they are currently responding to a large number of queries due to christmas break and I will get invitation by next week .


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

when did you submit your NSW SS application? and how long did it take for approval? and did you get an ACKNOWLEDGEMENT receipt???


----------



## movien (Jan 9, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> when did you submit your NSW SS application? and how long did it take for approval? and did you get an ACKNOWLEDGEMENT receipt???


Hi,

I had sent my documents on 22 october and I had received acknowledgement on 12th of november where my file has been allocated a reference number. After all on 18/12/12 my state sponsorship application has been approved. That's it I am very happy. But i am waiting for invitation from nsw.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey. How did you receive your acknowledgment letter?


----------



## movien (Jan 9, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hey. How did you receive your acknowledgment letter?


Yup I had received ACK letter through email.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh.. I havent received mine yet.. I hope I havent incorrectly put my email address


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Oh.. I havent received mine yet.. I hope I havent incorrectly put my email address


I'm worried too., still no acknowledgment email.
aus post confirmed my application was delivered on the 23rd Nov.
my brother paid with Auspost money order.


----------



## remi3988 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi guys and best of luck. 
I have submitted my EOI. The strange thing is that It did not ask for my passport number. Does this happen to everyone or just me. 
And if, for some reason, i want to withdraw my EOI, will I get banned from applying for future visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

movien said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> First of all I am extremely happy that my NSW nomination has been accepted on December 14/12/12. Unfortunately I couldn't provide any EOI reference while applying for NSW SS. After receiving the approval letter from NSW, they had asked me to register for EOI and email them the reference number so that they can able to invite me for 190. As I had done the required by sending my EOI reference number to NSW through email on 02/01/13. I am still waiting for the invitation.However, I called NSW today and spoke with one of their staff about my invitation process. what they said is that they are currently responding to a large number of queries due to christmas break and I will get invitation by next week .


Hello movien,
While sending docs for SS to NSW, my husband also forgot to mention EOI number. I am thinking to send it now via email. Can you please share the email id of the NSW where you sent the EOI number. Also please tell me along with EOI # what all details you gave? One I know is passport # and other I am thinking is ACS skill assessment file number. 

I look forward for your response. Thanks


----------



## nicksoneasow (Nov 7, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I'm worried too., still no acknowledgment email.
> aus post confirmed my application was delivered on the 23rd Nov.
> my brother paid with Auspost money order.


Dear All,

Even we submitting the documents on 26NOV, but no ack received yet. Our migration agent has simply stated they have not yet received an acknowledgement. Can someone tell us how many months it takes for them to acknowledge and then approve the request for SS....


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

10 weeks for the whole process


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I just called and spoke to someone at NSW. Processing time is around 10 weeks that includes the time to receive a receipt or confirmation that they have your application. The lady I spoke to did not have my application so it might be someone else that has it.

She said they are still dealing with early November applications.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for info... Thats good news which means they r processing 2nd and 5th Nov appls!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey !! I am not sure if you should have applied with 55 points( including nsw ss) as it says on the website that at the time of application you should have 60 pts. I would suggest you to email trades and investment and clarify with them.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

@deepanshu Oh my God. Yes you have a point.  Im really scared now.
I hope they will really give me 90 days to provide EOI 

To those who received a result email from NSW, do they include in their emails the information about the 90 days expiration?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I just called and spoke to someone at NSW. Processing time is around 10 weeks that includes the time to receive a receipt or confirmation that they have your application. The lady I spoke to did not have my application so it might be someone else that has it.
> 
> She said they are still dealing with early November applications.


I emailed to them to confirm if they got my application or not.

they got back to me:
"List has been checked at this stage application has not been receipted."

Does anyone know that what is that mean??it means they have not received my applicaiton yet or my applcation just has not been processed but they likely has received my application.

AU post tracking service shows that they had delivered my documents on 12/12/2012. I am thinking if the holly crap is happpened like misdelivered, mail lost and so on....Called up with bank, they have not claimed my bank cheque.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I emailed to them to confirm if they got my application or not.
> 
> they got back to me:
> "List has been checked at this stage application has not been receipted."
> ...


Maybes they havent opened your appl yet! They are too busy to deal with appls received in Nov... Just my thinking...


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope so.. I m scared to death myself. I sent my application on 14th dec which was delivered on 17 december. Still no acknowledgement


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I hope so.. I m scared to death myself. I sent my application on 14th dec which was delivered on 17 december. Still no acknowledgement


Email or call them see what will happen. I emailed to them,they said my application has not been receipted ,unsure what that means, mail lost so they has not received my paper work at all ?very worried..


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

I called them. I was told that it is a total of 10 weeks processing time in which the ack would be sent anytime. I dont want to piss them off by calling everyday


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I called them. I was told that it is a total of 10 weeks processing time in which the ack would be sent anytime. I dont want to piss them off by calling everyday


LOL yeh me neither.
I think I'll call again next week.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol! My TR expires in May. I just hope everything gets sorted out before then.. My partner finished her studies so instead of extending my student visa i just went on her TR. Had I not done that then, I would have been fine!!


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Lol! My TR expires in May. I just hope everything gets sorted out before then.. My partner finished her studies so instead of extending my student visa i just went on her TR. Had I not done that then, I would have been fine!!


My visa expires at the end of Feb... I am really stressed now.......
Good luck to you.


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,Even i am into System administrator category and i have applied SS to NSW on Oct 28th and I have recieved the payment reciept on Dec 17th and still waiting for the invitation and not sure how long it takes...Any suggestions please?


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Can we call NSW people to find information?If so,please let me know the contact details?
And does the complete processing(to recieve a invitation from NSW) takes 10 weeks? or it included the EOI as well?


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

I have applied to NSW on Oct 28th and its been almost 11 weeks and i just recieved payment acknowledgement on dec 17th...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> I have applied to NSW on Oct 28th and its been almost 11 weeks and i just recieved payment acknowledgement on dec 17th...


did you email or ring them about your application? what was their reply?


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope,i never tried and i have been followingup the consultancy people and i dint even know that we can call to get the status


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Will call them tomorrow early IST hours and will check for the status..
Can we get the information in particular to my app or general information??


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

The last time i called NSW they said it was currently taking 10 weeks to process applications- not sure if this includes to receive an email ack - which I have yet to receive....and getting everyday


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi priya. How did you receive acknowledgement.. I applied on 17 Dec, yet to receive.
Bubbe.. Last time i called them they said 10 weeks is for the total processing which includes resceiving the acknowledgement letter in the 10 week period.


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Deepanshu,It took around 7 weeks to recieve acknowledgement/payment reciept..which was sent through email.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Priya! Thanks a lot. It is a little comforting to know that.. Did you call them to check the status of your application?


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Deepanshu,

Yesterday,i sent an email to check for the total processing time,they confirmed that it will week 12 weeks in total.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

movien said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had sent my documents on 22 october and I had received acknowledgement on 12th of november where my file has been allocated a reference number. After all on 18/12/12 my state sponsorship application has been approved. That's it I am very happy. But i am waiting for invitation from nsw.


Congrats first of all,

They have asked me EOI number I have sent them today. How many days it took for your case for the approval from the date you sent the EOI number?

I have been waiting for 3 months now. Now they have asked for EOI number and I have replied immediately.Your reply will help me a lot


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> Congrats first of all,
> 
> They have asked me EOI number I have sent them today. How many days it took for your case for the approval from the date you sent the EOI number?
> 
> I have been waiting for 3 months now. Now they have asked for EOI number and I have replied immediately.Your reply will help me a lot


I think the EOI details will be sent while applying for the NSW?

I recieved Acknwoledgement on dec 19th but still waiting for the invitation??

Also,whats the difference between SS Approval ?? and Invitation?

Do we recieve them individually?? and how are they sent?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*NSW State sponsorship approval process*

Hello priyaB,

Here are the answers for your queries.



> I think the EOI details will be sent while applying for the NSW?


Yes you need to send the EOI details for sending the application. Its the best option. While creating EOI, you need to select the 190 Visa and NSW as the preferred state. Eventhough you didn't have the state sponsorship you can apply like this. Because I got the same doubt 2 months back and I have sent an email to NSW Trade and Inv. They replied the same that I need to update the EOI accordingly. This is the correct way

How ever if you dont provide the EOI number during applying, you can still send an email after you get an approval.



> I received Acknowledgement on dec 19th but still waiting for the invitation??


If you have provided your EOI number in your application, you will get an invitation to apply visa within a day or two. It may also come during the invitation cycle which happens for every fortnight. Again, this invitation will also depends on the CAP of the state in which how many applicants they can able to sponsor. Since, they know the cap and thatswhy they have approved your invitation. So CAP doesn't matter here.



> Also,whats the difference between SS Approval ?? and Invitation?
> Do we recieve them individually?? and how are they sent?


SS Approval is a two page approval letter (A grant of approval letter) which will be sent to you postal address sent thru international courier whereas an invitation is to apply for VISA which will be sent thru your skill select online EOI portal. 

Once you will get an invitation, you will get an email as well as an Apply Visa button under 190 in your EOI Portal.

Hope you have got answers precisely :closed_2:

-Rams


----------



## unixunicorn (Dec 5, 2012)

*Payment information*

Dear ramoz,

Your answer explained all my doubts clearly and I am left with just one. How do you pay for the SS. I live in Aus/Syd presently and do not have a cheque book facility presently. I could read that money order is the second preferred method of payment. However whom should i send the mail order to... I shall be quite absurd but please confirm if its the same as the SS mailing address. 

Regards
Charles Antony 



ramoz said:


> Hello priyaB,
> 
> Here are the answers for your queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hello priyaB,
> 
> Here are the answers for your queries.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...

Last week,some one has given me a link to update my details..can some one send them to check the status of others applied?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

unixunicorn said:


> Dear ramoz,
> 
> Your answer explained all my doubts clearly and I am left with just one. How do you pay for the SS.* I live in Aus/Syd presently and do not have a cheque book facility *presently. I could read that money order is the second preferred method of payment. However whom should i send the mail order to... I shall be quite absurd but please confirm if its the same as the SS mailing address.
> 
> ...



Not a problem!!!!! go to AUS POST and they will exchange your cash for a aus post money order!!! I know this, because my brother in Melbourne did this for me and mailed my application for me.lane:


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Depanshu,Bubbe:Have you recieved NSW state sponsership approval? or still waiting for the approval?
My doc's reached on Nov 5th and still waiting for the approval.Yesterday i have called NSW migration department and i was told the processing will take 1 more month...not sure whats going on


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Bubbe.. No news yet.. My visa expires in May.. I hope get it before then.. I however contacted them via email a couple of days ago n they advised me it us a total of 12 week processing time for acknowledgement and outcome.. I hope you get yours soon man.. Its been such a long wait..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

still no ack email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Deepanshu,Bubbe,

When did u apply for NSW SS and still waiting for Ack?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Hello Deepanshu,Bubbe,
> 
> When did u apply for NSW SS and still waiting for Ack?


priya, i mailed nov 20 and aus post confirmed its delivery on november 23,
according to the list where we all put our details in, I think I am next in the list???? I am hoping for an ack email soon and keep checking my junk mail folder as well as my main inbox folder


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Bubbe,All the best.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine was semt on 14 december 2012, so i thibk i hav a long way. Since my visa expires in may i have booked another ielts retest on for tomorrow.. The only area i suffer is reading and that too coz i m dyslexic. Do you have any tips on writing anyone


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Mine was semt on 14 december 2012, so i thibk i hav a long way. Since my visa expires in may i have booked another ielts retest on for tomorrow.. The only area i suffer is reading and that too coz i m dyslexic. Do you have any tips on writing anyone


how much do you need in IELTS to qualify for 189 visa? I need 8 bands in all the components. I have managed to get 7.5+ in all with 9 in reading and listening, 7.5 in listening. I am not sure how people get 8 in writing and speaking. any tips guys?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

I need 7in each.. Getting 8 in speaking is pretty easy.. Only got once in writing though!!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I need 7in each.. Getting 8 in speaking is pretty easy.. Only got once in writing though!!


ohh i meant i got 7.5 in speaking. then how couldnt u score 7 in each as i thought that would be easier than getting 8 in each? lol


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

It is.. As i explained earlier.. I have a problem in reading only


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Ohh... You guys r so good in English... I tried to get 7 in each band but no positive results... Been trying for 10 times... Haha... Always fail speaking...


----------



## huzef (Mar 1, 2013)

*Regarding NSW nomination*

Hi
I have applied for NSW state Nomination on 23rd December and yet to receive any acknowledgement. Last time i called they said they are still processing mid November. 
and also how much time it takes to get acknowledgement and approval after getting acknowledgement.
and also what the procedure after getting approval as i have already submitted my EOI ? how much time it takes to get invitation after getting approval?

Please if someone can help very tensed


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Hufez .. Same situation with me.. My docs were submitted on 14-12-12. Still awaiting an ack.. Hopefully will receive it in a week or twos time .. If not will have to call them back


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

i have applied on 23rd november 2012 and m yet to get my acknowledgment. just spoke to nsw guys, they r still processing 2nd week of november application.


----------



## huzef (Mar 1, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> i have applied on 23rd november 2012 and m yet to get my acknowledgment. just spoke to nsw guys, they r still processing 2nd week of november application.


That's what I am answered from last two weeks. As if they are not moving ahead of mid November


----------



## PriyaB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Today,i have recieved the Invitation from skillselect.I have called up NSW migration department,i was told that the hard copy would be recieved in 2 weeks.Finally got the confirmation after waiting for 4 months  ,not sure how long the Visa processing takes? any idea how long it takes??


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today,i have recieved the Invitation from skillselect.I have called up NSW migration department,i was told that the hard copy would be recieved in 2 weeks.Finally got the confirmation after waiting for 4 months  ,not sure how long the Visa processing takes? any idea how long it takes??


hello Priya, when did your docs reach NSW? also when did you get your Ack. letter from?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

For my friend who applied under subclass 190 it took abt 4 weeks but if you are onshore you would be eligible for a bridging visa


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

And congrats Pri 


Fr. F.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

PriyaB said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today,i have recieved the Invitation from skillselect.I have called up NSW migration department,i was told that the hard copy would be recieved in 2 weeks.Finally got the confirmation after waiting for 4 months  ,not sure how long the Visa processing takes? any idea how long it takes??


Congrats.Join the new forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...22549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-388.html

So you have to apply for VISA now clicking the apply VISA button.
Thru credit or debit card you may have to pay 180000 INR as VISA fee.
YOU need to get PCC for your passport and medical test once you apply VISA
Rough estimate for VISA is 3 months


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello all, I have posted the same question in a separate forum but perhaps this is the most appropriate - does anyone know of anyone who has been rejected following acknowledgement from nsw? It seems extremely variable as to how long the wait is from acknowledgement to decision? Nothing standardized that I can see. Anyway, best of luck all.


----------



## Tweed Man (Mar 17, 2013)

huzef said:


> Hi
> I have applied for NSW state Nomination on 23rd December and yet to receive any acknowledgement. Last time i called they said they are still processing mid November.
> and also how much time it takes to get acknowledgement and approval after getting acknowledgement.
> and also what the procedure after getting approval as i have already submitted my EOI ? how much time it takes to get invitation after getting approval?
> ...


Hey Guys,

I am just new in this forum but have been reading posts going back January. The common concern that I read is the ACK not received or it took months to get an ACK etc. My wife who is a Registered Nurse sent her SS application 20 March 2013 and got her ACK 15 March 2013. Does this mean that NSW had fast tracked their processing of applications lately? However, the ack letter also told us that the SS processing could reach up to 12 weeks. Our concern is that exactly 12 weeks from now, my wife will turn 40 thus reducing her age points to 15 which will drasticly affect our application. Any thoughts on the sudden speed of the ack?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tweed Man said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am just new in this forum but have been reading posts going back January. The common concern that I read is the ACK not received or it took months to get an ACK etc. My wife who is a Registered Nurse sent her SS application 20 March 2013 and got her ACK 15 March 2013. Does this mean that NSW had fast tracked their processing of applications lately? However, the ack letter also told us that the SS processing could reach up to 12 weeks. Our concern is that exactly 12 weeks from now, my wife will turn 40 thus reducing her age points to 15 which will drasticly affect our application. Any thoughts on the sudden speed of the ack?


you submitted your application on 20 March 2013 and you got your Ack on 15 March 2013? is it even possible or did i miss something?


----------



## Tweed Man (Mar 17, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> you submitted your application on 20 March 2013 and you got your Ack on 15 March 2013? is it even possible or did i miss something?


Yes, I did say my wife got an email that they've acknowledge receipt of her application and that processing time is 12 weeks. They also said they will email the tax invoice and results. The guys name is Andrew from NSW Trade and Investment. Is this something positive as a procedure or are we still going to wait for 12 weeks or more?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Tweed Man said:


> Yes, I did say my wife got an email that they've acknowledge receipt of her application and that processing time is 12 weeks. They also said they will email the tax invoice and results. The guys name is Andrew from NSW Trade and Investment. Is this something positive as a procedure or are we still going to wait for 12 weeks or more?


You mean your wife submitted her application on the 20th of February right? I submitted mine on the 27th. If NSW is hurrying up with the February applications that's awesome news.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> You mean your wife submitted her application on the 20th of February right? I submitted mine on the 27th. If NSW is hurrying up with the February applications that's awesome news.


well if you have submitted your application on the 20th February and you have got Ack. letter, it means its a good news. 

I submitted my application on 14th January, so I think I should have got an Ack. letter earlier than you. Are you sure it was an Ack. letter or just a normal email reply which you got from NSW?

As I emailed them 1-2 weeks backs and they said they are still sending out the Ack. receipts for Dec applications. And yours is Feb applications?


----------



## Tweed Man (Mar 17, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> You mean your wife submitted her application on the 20th of February right? I submitted mine on the 27th. If NSW is hurrying up with the February applications that's awesome news.


Ok, I don't want confusing everyone here in this tread. The application was sent March 13, 2013 not Feb and she got an acknowledgement email from Andrew March 15 that her documents were received and that processing time would take more or less 12 weeks. If this is the ack everyone on this tread is talking about then she got hers in just 2 days. It also stated that her tax invoice and results will be emailed to her.


----------



## Tweed Man (Mar 17, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> well if you have submitted your application on the 20th February and you have got Ack. letter, it means its a good news.
> 
> I submitted my application on 14th January, so I think I should have got an Ack. letter earlier than you. Are you sure it was an Ack. letter or just a normal email reply which you got from NSW?
> 
> As I emailed them 1-2 weeks backs and they said they are still sending out the Ack. receipts for Dec applications. And yours is Feb applications?


Hello,

If the email that my wife received is an ack then why would it be good news? Does that mean she'll get her SS soon? It would be fantastic coz she's turning 40 in 12 weeks and that means if no SS by that time, she'll lose her age points by 10 and will not qualify for the visa 190 anymore. She is a Registered Nurse, applied Onshore, living in NSW since 2009.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Tweed Man said:


> Ok, I don't want confusing everyone here in this tread. The application was sent March 13, 2013 not Feb and she got an acknowledgement email from Andrew March 15 that her documents were received and that processing time would take more or less 12 weeks. If this is the ack everyone on this tread is talking about then she got hers in just 2 days. It also stated that her tax invoice and results will be emailed to her.


Ok from my understanding of what these guys refer to an acknowledgement letter is something which states that your SS payment has been encashed and also encloses your SS receipt number of the general format 13/xxxx.
Cheers
Abhishek


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok from my understanding of what these guys refer to an acknowledgement letter is something which states that your SS payment has been encashed and also encloses your SS receipt number of the general format 13/xxxx.
Cheers
Abhishek


----------



## Tweed Man (Mar 17, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ok from my understanding of what these guys refer to an acknowledgement letter is something which states that your SS payment has been encashed and also encloses your SS receipt number of the general format 13/xxxx.
> Cheers
> Abhishek[/
> 
> In my opinion, you are entitled to get an invoice if you pay for goods or service. In this case, they will still encash your cheque because it is a non-refundable payment when applying for SS anyway. My understanding from the tread is an ack is when you receive notice from NSW Trade that your documents had been received. The tax invoice will be emailed together with your SS approval. Again, this is just my understanding of what I read in the blog tread since January. Thoughts?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

I may be wrong on this but from what I've heard from this thread seniors, an acknowledgement from NSW typically consists of their acknowledgement of your application, along with your tax invoice, the estimated processing time for the approval, and your receipt number of the format 13/2xxx. This is what I've heard
Abhishek


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tweed Man said:


> Ok, I don't want confusing everyone here in this tread. The application was sent March 13, 2013 not Feb and she got an acknowledgement email from Andrew March 15 that her documents were received and that processing time would take more or less 12 weeks. If this is the ack everyone on this tread is talking about then she got hers in just 2 days. It also stated that her tax invoice and results will be emailed to her.


It seems like this is happening to others as well. I wouldn't think it means its being fast tracked. Cross fingers!


----------



## huzef (Mar 1, 2013)

*Got my acknowledgement waiting for approval*

Hi
I got my acknowledgment on 21st march by email...just want to know how much time takes for approval or processing of application can some one please help and suggest something ..
Also can I apply for bridging visa after getting acknowledgement till I get approval.
Need advice


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

when did you submit your application?


----------



## huzef (Mar 1, 2013)

citylan said:


> when did you submit your application?


I sent application on 24th dec


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

huzef said:


> Hi
> I got my acknowledgment on 21st march by email...just want to know how much time takes for approval or processing of application can some one please help and suggest something ..
> Also can I apply for bridging visa after getting acknowledgement till I get approval.
> Need advice


lets just say they are still sending approvals for End of November applicants (such as myself Nov 23 applicant). Wait at least 3 MONTHS for an outcome.
NSW are very SLOWWWWWW


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

bubbe2005, does your reference number start with 12/xxxx or 13/xxxx?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

citylan said:


> bubbe2005, does your reference number start with 12/xxxx or 13/xxxx?


12/30xx


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Request for information, I am planning to Apply for NSW SS, before going a head I have few quarries, any Senior member who have info please help me. My quarries are as below.

1. My ACS is done, do I need to submit any extra documents apart from all the documents which I have submitted while logging ACS.

2. Do I need to take black and white photocopy of all documents and attested by Notary?

3. I am primary applicant, do I need to submit my wife's documents i.e. Education, Work Experience, Passport etc.

4. Please advise which is better, Taking DD for 300 AUD from India or from Australia (My friend in Sydney is ready to help me).

5. My IETLS score is R 6.0, S 6.0, L 6.5,W 7.0. what is the percentage on chance I get SS

Thanks in advance...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> lets just say they are still sending approvals for End of November applicants (such as myself Nov 23 applicant). Wait at least 3 MONTHS for an outcome.
> NSW are very SLOWWWWWW


Bubbe2005, why don't you call them today as for you its been soo long already waiting. 

im not sure what order they follow of processing applications or its just random.
i have been waiting for it for like 3 months already.


----------



## kjraj4 (Jul 23, 2013)

I got NSW SS on 1-july-2013, still waiting for invitation from skill select.
Anyone who got SS and still waiting for invitation for 190 visa.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

kjraj4 said:


> i got nsw ss on 1-july-2013, still waiting for invitation from skill select.
> Anyone who got ss and still waiting for invitation for 190 visa.


your acknowledgment number?


----------



## kjraj4 (Jul 23, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> your acknowledgment number?


Got the SS approval on 1-july-2013...Waiting for 190 visa invitation..


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

It seems NSW SS process is very slow..  I am also going to apply for SS...


----------



## annekelleher (Nov 9, 2013)

*Clarification please!*

Hi Guys

Ok so I am looking for some clarification

1. Am I right in looking at above posts that in some cases Nsw nomination is taking about 1 month to process from ack date?
2. Do I need IELTS if I am not claiming English Laguage points, I am from Ireland and according to DIAC that means I a competent in English
3. How much evidence of past employment do I need, I am claiming one year here in Australia, I have contract and payslips and am trying to get my old employer to write a reference. I am currently working for NSW Health so I ahve contract, letter from employer and payslips. 

My only issue is employment overseas, so I am claiming 3 years experience, I ahve positive skills assessment and I one reference letter which covers one year but I dont have references form the rest, I have requested them...repeadetly but still haven't recieved anything, I may be able to chase up some bank statements with old pay dates and maybe with some divine intervention some payslips but I'm not overly optimistic. What do they need exactly or would I be better doing IELTS to try and get extra 5 points?

My situation is that I am 457 visa and it expires end of Jan, current NSW employer will offer me 457 visa for further 4 years but to be honest I want PR!!! So I always have that to fall back on but if possible id like to save myself the extra 1000 bucks! I have positive skills assessment and all other documents so I want to apply ASAP!!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Bros,

Can anyone please tell me what is the minimum experience required to apply for 190 State Sponsorship in NSW? I have 3 years and 2 months experience calculated by ACS in 262113 occupation.

Please help, I couldn't find this info on their website.


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

What are the documents required for submitting Vic SS.
I fiiled EOI today and preparing for state ss(VIC).

i am waiting for ur response.


----------



## tulipd2h (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello everyone, I would like to ask that can I apply a bridging visa A after receiving an invitation to apply for NSW nomination, not a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa? because my student visa will expire soon, next March? I'm very worried about that. Please answer me if you know. Thanks


----------



## Aleem khan (Jun 15, 2017)

hi this is aleem
can some one let me know which state require web developer so i will apply for state nomination


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aleem khan said:


> hi this is aleem
> can some one let me know which state require web developer so i will apply for state nomination


Look at SEEK and see how many ad are there which you can fulfill ?
That's the only way you can get an idea of the demand for a particular skill in that state

Cheers


----------

